# Want to see ?



## Marty (Mar 26, 2007)

Want to see what happened on my home page?

I made a little something...........

http://www.equineobsession.com/bravelittleprancers/

Just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Fanch (Mar 26, 2007)

How warm and welcoming, very cute.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 26, 2007)

Marty,

That is so special..




:



: She is just such a pretty little girl..


----------



## lvponies (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks very cute and springy!!



:


----------



## wendymac (Mar 26, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute. :aktion033: And what a cute little girl, too!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 26, 2007)

Awwww...couldn't help but grin Marty, just lovely and she is so perfect!


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice Marty, Love the colors etc.

Lyn


----------



## shane (Mar 26, 2007)

aw marty its gorgeous, a real "SPRING HAS SPRUNG" warm welcome, shes a wee dote,have you any scrunchys for her yet



:


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 26, 2007)

hEY Marty,

Congrats on your precious filly



))))))

She is so cute. Don't spoil her too bad....

~Sandy


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh Marty

Its just perfect and beautiful. Hey so when is Michael's Noelle going to have her

own page. I check the foals page, the mares page, nope no page for Michael's Noelle?

I know you are so busy in the barn playing with her. She is so beautiful, so precious, and

I am so happy for you. :aktion033:



:



: :aktion033:

Vicky


----------



## Marty (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 26, 2007)

She's practicing her prancing in that picture, Marty! Such a pretty little girl, keep those pictures coming


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 26, 2007)

AWWWW that is so cute and so is she!


----------

